# Port Hacking,Burraneer Bay Arvo Session 13th or 14th of June



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day all

Thinking of heading out tomorrow or next day around 3:15 (or latter, times flexible). Launch at waters st boat ramp. Going to fish out deep around the end of the marina for trevs, then around dusk will head in close to fish the pontoons for bream with unweighted bread baits and plastics. All welcome.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i might be a chance for Thursday (working tomorrow). Weathers supposed to decline over the next few days. Will pm you if I can make it.


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi, I am available tomorrow for a paddle.
Let me know if you are going. Tks. Mike


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day guys

I'm keen to head out tomorrow, the weather reports don't sound too good though. If the weather/wind holds off I'll be out.

Regards

Anthony


----------

